# V per Vendetta



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

_... alcuni vorranno toglierci la parola, sospetto che in questo momento stiano strillando ordini al telefono e che presto arriveranno gli sbirri armati. Perché? Perché, mentre il manganello può sostituire il dialogo, le parole non perderanno mai il loro potere; perché esse sono il mezzo per giungere al significato, e per coloro che vorranno ascoltare, all'affermazione della verità. E la verità è che c'è qualcosa di terribilmente marcio in questo paese. Corruzione e ingiustizia, intolleranza e oppressione._
_E lì dove una volta c'era la libertà di obiettare, di pensare, di parlare nel modo ritenuto più opportuno, lì ora avete censori e sistemi di sorveglianza, che vi costringono ad accondiscendere a ciò._
_Com'è accaduto? Di chi è la colpa? Sicuramente ci sono alcuni più responsabili di altri che dovranno rispondere di tutto ciò._
_Ma ancora una volta, a dire la verità, volete cercate il vero colpevole? Non c'è che da guardarsi allo specchio."_


----------



## aristocat (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _... le parole non perderanno mai il loro potere; perché esse sono il mezzo per giungere al significato, e per coloro che vorranno ascoltare, all'affermazione della verità. _


Decontestualizzo questo pezzetto :singleeye:... 
Dunque, il potere delle parole...è molto più vasto e limitato allo stesso tempo, per me. Possono "dipingere" una situazione ma saranno sempre uno specchio deformante, poichè esprimono una percezione soggettiva.
Le parole sono il mezzo per giungere a tanti significati e "verità"... che ognuno "delimita" e interpreta come meglio crede. 
La comunicazione come tale è qualcosa di molto relativo, eppure più affascinante e inafferrabile di quanto si possa pensare...


----------



## aristocat (15 Giugno 2010)

Comunque bello il film, l'ho visto tanto tempo fa ma devo rivederlo perchè ho dimenticato quasi tutto  ...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Io non l'ho visto... ditemi, vale la pena?


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj-EWuy2Wj0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpX5qdJCOyA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H04Xd4lb40s

*Non sono i popoli a dover aver paura dei propri governi, ma i governi che devono  aver paura dei propri popoli. 

Il rumore dipende dal silenzio che lo precede. Più  totale è il silenzio, più sconvolgente è il tuono.

Il finale è più vicino di quanto sembri. Ed è già  scritto. A noi resta solo da scegliere il momento buono per cominciare.


:up:
*


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non l'ho visto... ditemi, vale la pena?


 Secondo me si, ne vale la pena... non è un gran film registicamente... e la sceneggiatura zoppica. Ma alla fine sei contento di averlo visto. Ha un significato potente.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me si, ne vale la pena... non è un gran film registicamente... e la sceneggiatura zoppica. Ma alla fine sei contento di averlo visto. Ha un significato potente.


Ok oggi lo andro' a cercare... sai cosa ti succedera' se per caso non mi dovesse piacere? :voodoo:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok oggi lo andro' a cercare... sai cosa ti succedera' se per caso non mi dovesse piacere? :voodoo:


 :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

dai confido che ti piacerà almeno un po' :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> dai confido che ti piacerà almeno un po' :carneval:


So dove abiti... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (15 Giugno 2010)

Io V for vendetta lo consiglio di cuore, insieme a questo:

http://cinetrailer.it/L-ultimo-inquisitore

:up:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> So dove abiti... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Brady (19 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque bello il *film*, l'ho visto tanto tempo fa ma devo rivederlo perchè ho dimenticato quasi tutto  ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> *Io non l'ho visto*... ditemi, vale la pena?





moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me si, ne vale la pena... non è un gran *film* registicamente... e la sceneggiatura zoppica. Ma alla fine sei contento di averlo visto. Ha un significato potente.


sapete, vero, che è tratto da una graphics novel (come chiamano oggi i fumetti d'autore) disegnata da David LLoyd ma soprattutto scritta dal grande *Alan Moore? *E' autore anche di altri capolavori delle nuvole parlanti, poi trasposti in film non tutti riusciti come, *from hell* (da cui la vera storia di jack lo squartatore con Johnny Depp), *la lega degli straordinari gentelmen* (da cui il film La leggenda degli uomini straordinari con Sean Connery) e il meraviglioso *Watchmen* (il film è omonimo e anche identico nei dialoghi e perfino in certe inquadrature al fumetto)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Moore


----------



## Consapevole (19 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non l'ho visto... ditemi, vale la pena?


a me e' piaciuto tantissimo (me lo sono visto due volte) e si e' vero quello che dice molti,ha un significato potente...


Molti ma senti un po'.... dico cosi...forse sbaglio...ma che ti piace la saga di alien? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> a me e' piaciuto tantissimo (me lo sono visto due volte) e si e' vero quello che dice molti,ha un significato potente...
> 
> 
> Molti ma senti un po'.... dico cosi...forse sbaglio...ma che ti piace la saga di alien? :mrgreen:


 Dalla firma dici? Non sbagli


----------



## Consapevole (21 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dalla firma dici? Non sbagli


non dico di saperli tutti a memoria,ma quasi...peccato per come l'hanno conclusa


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> non dico di saperli tutti a memoria,ma quasi...peccato per come l'hanno conclusa


 il quarto è osceno... il terzo ancora si salvava.


----------

